# Surf Whiting on Fly



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Time your surf fly fishing foray with the high tide at the beach. Trout have been in the surf the last two weeks. Single high tides a the beach are not as productive as two high tide days.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Whiskey Angler said:


> i may drip some shrimp juice on the fly


Oh the horror


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I guess you are already down there but the trout have been in the surf and loaded up where you are at. Even if it is a little choppy and off color go fish it. First and second gut will hold a surprising amount of trout.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I guess you are already down there but the trout have been in the surf and loaded up where you are at. Even if it is a little choppy and off color go fish it. First and second gut will hold a surprising amount of trout.


Yup yup. Put two decent trout on this AM. Heading back out this dusk. Too rough for my 5wt whiting experiment....but I got one small guy before I gave up.


----------

